# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Në cilin takim e keni dhënë puthjen e parë?

## Ai_me_Ate

Do te doja te dija respektin edhe romancen tuaj me shume nga djemt sic eshte " Natyra e Romances" Puthja e pare beht nga djemt zakonisht. 

Por me shume do te doja te dija se ne cilin takim e beni Puthjen e pare edhe sa kohe keni patur lidhje me nje vajze/djal qe e keni puthur duke treguar nje Respekt nga qenjes Femerore/Mashkullore

----------


## ujkus

zakonisht ne te dytin apo ne te tretin

----------


## Apollyon

Kur te jete momenti duhur.

Ti do thuash kur eshte momenti duhur?? Do e kuptosh vete kur te vije momenti.

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Kur te jete momenti duhur.
> 
> Ti do thuash kur eshte momenti duhur?? Do e kuptosh vete kur te vije momenti.


keshtu mendoj edhe une. 

duke perjashtuar takimin e pare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> keshtu mendoj edhe une. 
> 
> duke perjashtuar takimin e pare


Jo po fol po deshe :P

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Jo po fol po deshe :P


as qe bohet fjal me fol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

ça pyetje?vje natyrshem lol,ta tha apollyon lucifer morning star belzebub-i nolt------kur te vije momenti,nuk mund ta planifikosh ashtu si e thu ti

----------


## alda09

Me falni se hyra pa dashje ketu,po ja kercas vrapit se ketu u folka per seriale puthjesh.

----------


## Apollyon

> Me falni se hyra pa dashje ketu,po ja kercas vrapit se ketu u folka per seriale puthjesh.


Je alergjike ndaj puthjeve?  :xx:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Po te kem mundesi qe ne takimin e pare  :perqeshje:

----------


## elsaa

Ne takimin e fundit   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dorontina

> do te doja te dija se ne cilin takim e beni Puthjen e pare


si ta gjej rastin qka me prit ?
kur me vjen ambel mu edhe atij i vjen ....mos te rren askush !kishe une........ :syte zemra:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

> 



Burrat Udhëheqin Botën, Ndërsa Gratë Udhëheqin Burrat 
e vertet per sarkozi udhheqet nga karla
e pa vertet per bushin,qe udhheqet nga ata qe e kan ndihmu te vje ne pushtet. :djall i fshehur:

----------


## JARANI

puthja mund te vije kur ti vije momenti,por ky moment mund te vije dhe qe ne takimin e pare

----------


## SNIPER 79

as e puth hic
direkte ne shtrat

----------


## INFINITY©

> Po te kem mundesi qe ne takimin e pare


Te desssssssssss una po ti do e tromaksesh ate mo dreq  :ngerdheshje:  Ariol jo cope fare hon, beje cik me kthese  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Te desssssssssss una po ti do e tromaksesh ate mo dreq  Ariol jo cope fare hon, beje cik me kthese


Dea sdo duroj dot vetem sa ta takoj 

Do i vete direkt drejt sdo i marr parasysh fare ka apo ska kthesa prandaj ruhu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## artful dodger

une ve alarmin e cel para se te dal nga shpia.

----------


## Dorontina

> as e puth hic
> direkte ne shtrat


shqiptaret jan te njohur qe i prishin makinat dhe grat,se nuk presin ti nxejn ato ...

----------


## land

po dori i prishin shume grat....ene makinat,tamom e ke gjet

----------

